# Επικαιρότητα, γεγονότα και απόψεις > Γεγονότα και Απόψεις >  Που ναι ο Ενοποιημενος Τηλεφωνικος Καταλογος, ΟΕΟ?

## MNP-10

*Ενας χρονος* εχει περασει απο περυσι που εκδωθηκε το ακολουθο:

http://www.eett.gr/opencms/sites/EET...T1_6_2006.html

Έκδοση του Ενοποιημένου Τηλεφωνικού Καταλόγου             

                                                                                                                                                                                                                        Ολοκληρώθηκε το Μάιο του 2006 η πρώτη έκδοση του Ενοποιημένου Τηλεφωνικού Καταλόγου από τον ΟΤΕ, σύμφωνα με τις υποχρεώσεις του ως Παρόχου Καθολικής Υπηρεσίας. 

Πρόκειται για την έκδοση και τη δωρεάν διάθεση σε όλη την Ελλάδα 1.075.000 τευχών των 15 τόμων του Ενοποιημένου Τηλεφωνικού Καταλόγου 2005 για τις περιοχές Αχαΐας, Ζακύνθου, Ηλείας, Κεφαλληνίας, Στερεάς Ελλάδος, Ηπείρου, Κέρκυρας, Λευκάδας, Θεσσαλίας, Πελοποννήσου, Ανατολικής Στερεάς, Ευβοίας, Ανατολικής Μακεδονίας, Θράκης, Κρήτης Δωδεκανήσου, Κυκλάδων, Βορείου Αιγαίου, Δυτικής και Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας και Αθηνών. 

Στον Κατάλογο περιλαμβάνονται όλοι οι αριθμοί των συνδρομητών σταθερής (συμπεριλαμβανομένων των εναλλακτικών παρόχων) και κινητής τηλεφωνίας, με εξαίρεση τους αριθμούς συνδρομητών που είχαν δηλώσει αντίρρηση να περιληφθούν σε αυτούς. Στους συγκεκριμένους καταλόγους οι αριθμοί κινητής και σταθερής τηλεφωνίας βρίσκονται σε ξεχωριστά παραρτήματα. 

Τα στοιχεία βασίζονται στις πληροφορίες που παρέδωσαν όλοι οι πάροχοι στον ΟΤΕ. 

Σύμφωνα με δήλωση του Προέδρου της ΕΕΤΤ, Καθηγητή κ. Νικήτα Αλεξανδρίδη, «Η ολοκλήρωση της έκδοσης του Ενοποιημένου Τηλεφωνικού Καταλόγου είναι αποτέλεσμα καλής προετοιμασίας και εποικοδομητικής συνεργασίας ανάμεσα στην ΕΕΤΤ, τον ΟΤΕ και τους υπόλοιπους παρόχους. Ο Κατάλογος αποτελεί χρηστικό εργαλείο για τους χρήστες, δεδομένου ότι έχουν πλέον στη διάθεσή τους συγκεντρωμένους όλους τους αριθμούς κινητής και σταθερής τηλεφωνίας.». 




....και ερωτω.. ειδε κανεις τους 1 εκατομμυριο 75 χιλιαδες καταλογους? Ειδε κανεις κανα CD? Κανα εργαλειο online αναζητησης? Εγω το μονο που ακουσα φετος ηταν οτι δωσανε προσβαση στον καταλογο στις ιδιωτικες υπηρεσιες τηλ. καταλογου (118ΧΧ).. δλδ καμμια σχεση με ευρεια δωρεαν προσβαση απ'ολους στις πληροφοριες καταλογου.

Τι συμβαινει τελικα μ'αυτη την υποθεση? Γιατι τετοιος εμπαιγμος με δελτια τυπου που αναφερονται σε εικονικες πραγματικοτητες?

----------


## nmakry

> ....και ερωτω.. ειδε κανεις τους 1 εκατομμυριο 75 χιλιαδες καταλογους? Ειδε κανεις κανα CD? Κανα εργαλειο online αναζητησης? Εγω το μονο που ακουσα φετος ηταν οτι δωσανε προσβαση στον καταλογο στις ιδιωτικες υπηρεσιες τηλ. καταλογου (118ΧΧ).. δλδ καμμια σχεση με ευρεια δωρεαν προσβαση απ'ολους στις πληροφοριες καταλογου.
> 
> Τι συμβαινει τελικα μ'αυτη την υποθεση? Γιατι τετοιος εμπαιγμος με δελτια τυπου που αναφερονται σε εικονικες πραγματικοτητες?


Όλους μαζί, δηλαδή το 1 εκατ. 75 χιλιάδες ομολογώ δεν τους είδα. Αλλά καμιά 200αριά στο κατάστημα ΟΤΕ της περιοχής μου τους είδα. Έχω και δύο από αυτούς σπίτι...

CD δε ρώτησα, online εργαλείο δεν ξέρω...

----------


## giatros.net

> Όλους μαζί, δηλαδή το 1 εκατ. 75 χιλιάδες ομολογώ δεν τους είδα. Αλλά καμιά 200αριά στο κατάστημα ΟΤΕ της περιοχής μου τους είδα. Έχω και δύο από αυτούς σπίτι...
> 
> CD δε ρώτησα, online εργαλείο δεν ξέρω...


Δώσε τον ένα στον *MNP-10* , εκτός αν είναι collectors item! :Wink:

----------


## grsaint13

Ναι,κι εγώ είχα πάρει κάποιους τόμους από τον ΟΤΕ της περιοχής μου πριν αρκεούς μήνες...

Ωστόσο,το σημαντικότερο είναι να υπάρξει και ενοποιημένος κατάλογος στο ίντερνετ....

----------


## aris60

Καλημερα κρατηστε τους, θα ειναι συλλεκτικοι, σε λιγο χρονικο διαστημα.

----------


## aris60

> *Ενας χρονος* εχει περασει απο περυσι που εκδωθηκε το ακολουθο:
> 
> http://www.eett.gr/opencms/sites/EET...T1_6_2006.html
> 
> Έκδοση του Ενοποιημένου Τηλεφωνικού Καταλόγου             
> 
>                                                                                                                                                                                                                         Ολοκληρώθηκε το Μάιο του 2006 η πρώτη έκδοση του Ενοποιημένου Τηλεφωνικού Καταλόγου από τον ΟΤΕ, σύμφωνα με τις υποχρεώσεις του ως Παρόχου Καθολικής Υπηρεσίας. 
> 
> Πρόκειται για την έκδοση και τη δωρεάν διάθεση σε όλη την Ελλάδα 1.075.000 τευχών των 15 τόμων του Ενοποιημένου Τηλεφωνικού Καταλόγου 2005 για τις περιοχές Αχαΐας, Ζακύνθου, Ηλείας, Κεφαλληνίας, Στερεάς Ελλάδος, Ηπείρου, Κέρκυρας, Λευκάδας, Θεσσαλίας, Πελοποννήσου, Ανατολικής Στερεάς, Ευβοίας, Ανατολικής Μακεδονίας, Θράκης, Κρήτης Δωδεκανήσου, Κυκλάδων, Βορείου Αιγαίου, Δυτικής και Κεντρικής Μακεδονίας και Αθηνών. 
> ...


Τα τιμολογια στο συνολο τους  ειναι η ποσοτητα τοση, η παραδοση ξερεις κανεις ποσα ειναι?   :Thinking:

----------


## nmakry

> Δώσε τον ένα στον *MNP-10* , εκτός αν είναι collectors item!


Δεν τους είχα για συλλεκτικούς. Δεν το είχα σκεφτεί ποτέ έτσι. Αλλά μια και το λέτε, ούτε πάνω από το πτώμα μου δε θα πάρετε τους καταλόγους μου!  :Laughing: 

Παρεμπιπτόντως, είναι 2 διαφορετικά γράμματα, γι' αυτό έχω δύο. Δεν είμαι από αυτούς που αράζουν το ντάτσουν στον ΟΤΕ και το φορτώνουν καταλόγους  :Smile:

----------


## MNP-10

Δλδ υπαρχουν οντως αυτοι οι καταλογοι? Και αν ναι, ειναι οντως ο ενοποιημενος με τα κινητα τηλεφωνα μεσα ή απλα εχει μονο αριθμους σταθερης οπως οι κλασικοι τηλεφωνικοι καταλογοι? 

Btw, απ'τη στιγμη που οι ιδιωτες παροχοι υπηρεσιων 118ΧΧ εχουν online προσβαση στη database του ενοποιημενου καταλογου, δε μπορω να καταλαβω τι ειναι αυτο που αποτρεπει τη διασυνδεση / ενοποιηση της ιδιας database με το whitepages.gr.

Βασικα το feature της αναζητησης κατοχου κινητου τηλεφωνου ειναι κατι που θα παρει φωτια / αποδειχτει πολυ χρησιμο.. σκεφτειτε να εχετε καποια κληση που δεν ξερετε απο ποιον ειναι.. τραβατε μια το νουμερο στο whitepages.gr ή καποια αναλογη σελιδα και voila.. δυστυχως η εντυπη εκδοση δεν βοηθαει στο να ψαξεις με νουμερο αντι για ονομα...

----------


## nmakry

> Δλδ υπαρχουν οντως αυτοι οι καταλογοι? Και αν ναι, ειναι οντως ο ενοποιημενος με τα κινητα τηλεφωνα μεσα ή απλα εχει μονο αριθμους σταθερης οπως οι κλασικοι τηλεφωνικοι καταλογοι?


Και τα κινητά. Αλλά μόνο αυτά με συμβόλαιο... το πώς και το γιατί μόνο αυτά -----> ΕΕΤΤ  :Wink:

----------


## giatros.net

> Και τα κινητά. Αλλά μόνο αυτά με συμβόλαιο... το πώς και το γιατί μόνο αυτά -----> ΕΕΤΤ


Φαντάσου να ζητάς στο περιπτερά μια π.χ. whatsup και να σου ζητάει φωτοτυπία της ΑΤ.  :Wink:

----------


## nmakry

> Φαντάσου να ζητάς στο περιπτερά μια π.χ. whatsup και να σου ζητάει φωτοτυπία της ΑΤ.


Υπάρχουν και καρτοκινητά που έχουν δηλωθεί στις εταιρίες κινητής τα στοιχεία των κατόχων... Το πώς και το γιατί, όμως, οι εταιρίες δεν φροντίζουν να κρατούν ενήμερη αυτή τη βάση, έστω και για τους συνδρομητές που το επιθυμούν, είναι ένα ενδιαφέρον -off topic βέβαια- θεματάκι...

----------


## yianniscan

nmakry σου είναι εύκολο να ανεβάσεις μια φωτογραφία του εξωφύλλου απ' τον ενοποιημένο κατάλογο;

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## nmakry

> nmakry σου είναι εύκολο να ανεβάσεις μια φωτογραφία του εξωφύλλου απ' τον ενοποιημένο κατάλογο;
> 
> Ευχαριστώ.


Είναι μουτρωμένος γιατί τον ξύπνησα  :Laughing:

----------


## tsigarid

> Φαντάσου να ζητάς στο περιπτερά μια π.χ. whatsup και να σου ζητάει φωτοτυπία της ΑΤ.


Αυτό γίνεται ήδη στη Γαλλία. Παίρνεις καρτοκινητό και δίνεις επιτόπου τα στοιχεία σου (φωτοτυπία ταυτότητας ή διαβατηρίου, διεύθυνση κατοικίας, και κάτι ακόμα που δεν θυμάμαι πια...).

----------


## MNP-10

Χμμμ.. Τελικα το δελτιου τυπου δεν ηταν εικονικη πραγματικοτητα  :Clap:  .. Απλα υπαρχει περιορισμενη προσβαση στον καταλογο απ'οτι φαινεται.. γιατι προσωπικα τον ψαχνω καιρο.

Αντε και σε cd / online version.. thanks nmakry για τη φωτο..

----------


## nm96027

Ξέρουμε αν και ποτε θα βγεί νεα πιο προσφατη version?

----------


## nmakry

> Ξέρουμε αν και ποτε θα βγεί νεα πιο προσφατη version?


Άντε για να ανέβουν και οι τιμές των πρώτων συλλεκτικών κομματιών  :Laughing:

----------


## Dimitris_80

> *Ενας χρονος* εχει περασει απο περυσι που εκδωθηκε το ακολουθο:
> 
> http://www.eett.gr/opencms/sites/EET...T1_6_2006.html
> 
> Έκδοση του Ενοποιημένου Τηλεφωνικού Καταλόγου             
> ..........


1,5 χρόνος πέρασε από το παραπάνω ποστ από το οποίο είχε περάσει άλλος ένας χρόνος και ακόμα ενοποιημένος κατάλογος ΓΙΟΚ.

Υπάρχει κάτι νεότερο; Η ΕΕΤΤ ασχολείται καθόλου με το θέμα;  :Thinking:

----------


## MNP-10

Η ΕΕΤΤ προφανως θεωρει νορμάλ την ανυπαρξια ενοποιημενου τηλεφωνικου καταλογου σε οτιδηποτε πλην κατακερματισμενης εντυπης μορφης, γιατι ετσι διατηρειται η αγορα υπηρεσιων που καλουμε με κοστος ροζ τηλεφωνων.

----------


## nikosdoc

Και δεν φτάνει μονο αυτό, αλλά εδώ και 2-3 μέρες είναι πεσμένο το whitepages.gr "για λόγους συντήρησης"...

----------


## Dimitris_80

> Και δεν φτάνει μονο αυτό, αλλά εδώ και 2-3 μέρες είναι πεσμένο το whitepages.gr "για λόγους συντήρησης"...


Μήπως το αναβαθμίζουν επιτέλους;  :Whistle:

----------


## odin205

Σε πρόσφατη ερώτησή μου για τον ενοποιημένο κατάλογο πήρα τις εξής απαντήσεις:
1) Κατάστημα Forthnet .... δεν ξέρουν
2) Κατάστημα ΟΤΕ.....δεν ξέρουν
3) 11811....δεν ξέρουν, παραπέμπουν στο χρυσό οδηγό (δεν απάντησε κανείς)
4) Τηλέφωνο εξυπ. πελατών forthnet ...... "δεν μπαίνεις στον κατάλογο του ΟΤΕ αν είσαι σε εναλλακτικό πάροχο, η forthnet περιμένει άδεια για να βγάλει δικό της κατάλογο"

----------


## simosmme

> Σε πρόσφατη ερώτησή μου για τον ενοποιημένο κατάλογο πήρα τις εξής απαντήσεις:
> 1) Κατάστημα Forthnet .... δεν ξέρουν
> 2) Κατάστημα ΟΤΕ.....δεν ξέρουν
> 3) 11811....δεν ξέρουν, παραπέμπουν στο χρυσό οδηγό (δεν απάντησε κανείς)
> 4) Τηλέφωνο εξυπ. πελατών forthnet ...... "δεν μπαίνεις στον κατάλογο του ΟΤΕ αν είσαι σε εναλλακτικό πάροχο, η forthnet περιμένει άδεια για να βγάλει δικό της κατάλογο"


εντύπωση θα μου έκανε να ξέρουν, εδώ τα βασικά ρωτάς....

τι να τον κάνουμε το κατάλογο forhnet? διαφημιστικός θα είναι; να βλέπεις ποιοι γνωστοί σου έχουν forthnet?!

----------


## Lenorman

Στο www.whitepages.gr μπορείτε να βρείτε τα πάντα σχετικά με σταθερή τηλεφωνία, για την κινητή στις ηλεκτρονικές σελίδες των αντίστοιχων εταιριών οτι υπάρχει.
Για τον ενοποιημένο κατάλογο που λέτε και άλλοι τον ψάχνουν ακόμα δέν έχει βγεί τίποτα.

----------


## spappis

Στο whitepages.gr μπορείτε να βρείτε μόνο συνδρομητές του ΟΤΕ.
Πάντως για την Θεσσαλία (νομοί Καρδίτσας, Λάρισας, Μαγνησίας και Τρίκαλων) το φθινόπωρο κυκλοφόρησε η δεύτερη έκδοση του ενοποιημένου κατάλογου.

Για δωρεάν ηλεκτρονικό ενοποιημένο δεν το βλέπω. Πως θα ζήσουν οι 118ΧΧ;;;

----------


## karavagos

> Η ΕΕΤΤ προφανως θεωρει νορμάλ την ανυπαρξια ενοποιημενου τηλεφωνικου καταλογου σε οτιδηποτε πλην κατακερματισμενης εντυπης μορφης, γιατι ετσι διατηρειται η αγορα υπηρεσιων που καλουμε με κοστος ροζ τηλεφωνων.


_
Υπηρεσίες βάσεων δεδομένων καταλόγων χονδρικής

Τέλος Πρόσβασης στη Βάση Δεδομένων του Ενοποιημένου Τηλεφωνικού Καταλόγου (ΕΤΚ)
13,09 Ευρωλεπτά ανά αναζήτηση

Ετήσιο τέλος παροχής στοιχείων συνδρομητών ΟΤΕ*
95.695 Ευρώ

* Το τέλος αφορά το σύνολο της υπηρεσίας, το οποίο θα πρέπει να επιμερίζεται μεταξύ των ενδιαφερομένων παρόχων.
_
 :Razz:

----------


## MNP-10

Αυτο παρατηρουσα πριν λιγο στην προχθεσινη αποφαση της ΕΕΤΤ και επαθα πλακα για τον ορισμο της σχετικης "κοστοστρεφειας"...  :Thumb down:

----------


## swind

> Η ΕΕΤΤ προφανως θεωρει νορμάλ την ανυπαρξια ενοποιημενου τηλεφωνικου καταλογου σε οτιδηποτε πλην κατακερματισμενης εντυπης μορφης, γιατι ετσι διατηρειται η αγορα υπηρεσιων που καλουμε με κοστος ροζ τηλεφωνων.


Κι επειδή ο ΜΝΡ-10 με καλύπτει απόλυτα, πάμε να δούμε λίγο τις τιμούλες συγκεντρωτικά -τις τελευταιές δηλ., γιατί όπως ξέρετε ανεβαίνουν συχνά πυκνά ώστε να χάνουμε το λογαρισμό και στο τέλος να τον πληρώνουμε ακριβά...

Χρέωση ανά λεπτό από σταθερό συμπ. ΦΠΑ (όλοι έχουν ελάχιστη χρέωση τα 60'' και αρκετοί έχουν χρέωση ανά λεπτό! Σόρυ ρε ΜΝΡ-10, αλλά τα ροζ τηλέφωνα έχουν χρέωση ανά δευτ. - οι πληρ. καταλ. είναι χειρότερες κι από ροζ τηλέφωνα!)

11811 -> 0,89
11818 -> 0,59 (από σταθερό ΟΤΕ) και *0,80 από σταθερό WIND*
11830,11820,11840 -> 0,93
11831,11860 -> 0,72
11833 -> 0,5694
11850 -> 0,94
11887 -> 0,77
11880 -> 0,94
11888 -> 0,79
11885 -> 0,88
*11889 -> 2 ευρώ*
*11898 -> 1,2 ευρώ*
11848 -> 0,8925 ευρώ
11821 -> 0,38 το πρώτο λεπτό και 0,27 κάθε επόμενο

για κλήση από κινητό η φθηνότερη χρέωση που υπάρχει είναι της COSMOTE για το 11831 από κινητό COSMOTE -> 0,96 (δεν ξέρω αν ισχύει η τιμή αυτή και για κλήση από Vodafone/WIND), από κινητό Vodafone η χρέωση είναι για το 11833 της Vodafone -> 0,9925 και από κινητό WIND για το 11818 της WIND -> 0,99. Οι άλλοι πάροχοι για κλήση από κινητό είναι από 1 ευρώ και πάνω. Κοινώς οι κινητές έχουν βάλει λίγο φθηνότερη χρέωση για να παίρνεις αυτούς.

*Η κοστοστρέφεια παίρνει και δίνει!*

----------


## MNP-10

Κατι ασχετο, αλλα σχετικο για την κοστοστρεφεια.. Οι υπηρεσιες παροχης πληροφοριων καταλογου ειναι αυτες οι 14?

----------


## swind

> Υπάρχουν και καρτοκινητά που έχουν δηλωθεί στις εταιρίες κινητής τα στοιχεία των κατόχων... Το πώς και το γιατί, όμως, οι εταιρίες δεν φροντίζουν να κρατούν ενήμερη αυτή τη βάση, έστω και για τους συνδρομητές που το επιθυμούν, είναι ένα ενδιαφέρον -off topic βέβαια- θεματάκι...


Εδώ δεν φροντίζουν να έχουν ενήμερη τη βάση των συμβολαίων (βλ. COSMOTE όπου ο πελάτης της μετακομίζει στη Κατερίνη και τον έχει ακόμα χρεωμένο στη Θεσσαλονίκη, και ψάχνε εσύ μετά σαν τον μ@λ@κ@! Το παράδειγμα είναι υπαρκτό και μου συνέβει!)

........Auto merged post: swind πρόσθεσε 9 λεπτά και 40 δευτερόλεπτα αργότερα ........




> Κατι ασχετο, αλλα σχετικο για την κοστοστρεφεια.. Οι υπηρεσιες παροχης πληροφοριων καταλογου ειναι αυτες οι 14?


Είναι 17 αριθμοί για την ακρίβεια. Οι πάροχοι είναι λιγότεροι από 14, γιατί ένας πάροχος, χρησιμοποιεί 2 αριθμούς κλήσης. Πχ. έχω την εντύπωση ότι το 11880 και το 11821 είναι αδερφάκια.

Επίσης, σε καποιους παρόχους το μήνυμα που ενημερώνει για τη χρέωση λέει ότι δεν είναι χρεώσιμο, ενώ είναι! Έχω πάρει να ακούσω απλώς τη χρέωση, το κλείνω πριν ολοκληρωθεί το μήνυμα και με έχει χρεώσει ο ΟΤΕ για κλήση χρονικής διάρκειας ενός λεπτού. έστειλα ΜΑΙΛ στον ΟΤΕ και μου είπαν ότι οι πάροχοι καθορίζουν τον τρόπο χρέωσης και ο ΟΤΕ απλώς τους αποδίδει τα τέλη. Αυτό σηκώνει καταγγελία....Έχω βαρεθεί να κάνω τον μπαμπούλα αντί για την ΕΕΤΤ! Το Τμημα Εποπτειας και Ελεγχου Τηλεπικοινωνιακου Τομεα, θα κάνει τίποτα, ή θα τα κάνουμε όλα εμείς?

PS. Ο ΟΤΕ που είναι τόσο ευαισθητοποιημένος σε θέματα οικολογικά (με αυτή τη δικαιολογία λάνσαρε άλλωστε το e-bill, για να μην ξοδεύει χαρτί) δεν λυπάται τους τόνους χαρτιού που καταναλώνονται για την κατασκευή των εντυπων καταλ.? Ή μήπως θα πέσουν τα έσοδα από το 11888 -που πάλι πρόσφατα ακρίβυνε- αν βγεί στο κουρμπέτι ο ηλεκτρ. καταλ. ?  :Whistle:

----------


## MNP-10

Τέλος Πρόσβασης στη Βάση Δεδομένων του Ενοποιημένου Τηλεφωνικού Καταλόγου (ΕΤΚ)
*13,09 Ευρωλεπτά ανά αναζήτηση

*
 :Whistle:

----------


## anepro

Πολύ ωραία! Χρεώνουν με το κομμάτι (αναζήτηση).

----------


## Dimitris_80

Yπάρχει κάτι νεότερου επί του θέματος; Πλέον όπως παρατηρώ στο whitepages.gr άπαξ και φεύγεις από ΟΤΕ την επομένη κιόλας (!!!) σε έχουν διαγράψει από τον ηλεκτρονικό κατάλογο! Θεωρώ αδιανόητο το γεγονός εν έτει 2011 να μην υπάρχει ενοποιημένος τηλεφωνικός κατάλογος και να υπάρχει μόνο κατάλογος ΟΤΕ ο οποίος σνομπάρει τους υπόλοιπους συνδρομητές των άλλων παρόχων σταθερής!!!

----------


## MNP-10

>Yπάρχει κάτι νεότερου επί του θέματος;

Ουδεν νεοτερο..

----------


## Dimitris_80

Απο το 2006 υπαρχει αποφαση για ενοποιημενο καταλογο, δηλαδη ελεος... Ουτε 1 ουτε 2 ουτε 3 ουτε 4. 5 ολοκληρα χρονια περασαν απο τοτε, τι συμβαινει;;;

----------


## MNP-10

Βγηκαν κατι δημοσιες διαβουλευσεις για τα τυπικα του ζητηματος αλλα απο ουσια (οσον αφορα εμας) λιγα πραματα..

----------


## abcd5

> *11889 -> 2 ευρώ*


Το 11889 είναι η υπηρεσία διεθνών τηλεφωνικών καταλογών και συνεπώς δεν είναι συγκρίσιμη με τις υπόλοιπες.

----------


## prodromosfan

Σημερα περασα απο καταστημα oteshop στην πλατεια Edit: [ Δεληολάνη ] στο Edit: [ Ν. Παγκράτι -  ]Βυρωνα, και ειχαν μια παλετα με εντυπους καταλογους με παρεμφερες εξωφυλλο του συννημενου του nmakry.
ανοιξα ενα και ειδα οτι εχει και κινητα μεσα (γιατι μου εκανε εντυπωση το "ενοποιημενος" που εγραφε στο εξωφυλλο).
Συνολικα πρεπει να ειναι 20 τομοι, για cd ουτε λογος.  :Smile:

----------


## Seitman

20 τόμοι???  :Blink:

----------


## yyy

Και αυτός ο ενοποιημένος κατάλογος, έστω και στην τερατώδη έντυπη μορφή του, είναι διαθέσιμος για το κοινό;

----------


## prodromosfan

για να τον εχουνε εκει μπροστα ναι.
πας και παιρνεις τους τομους που σε ενδιαφερουν.

----------


## yyy

Ενοποιημένος Τηλεφωνικός Κατάλογος
http://www.otewholesale.gr/Services/...R/Default.aspx

----------


## -21grams

Τυπικά (βάσει των υποχρεώσεων τους) είναι καλυμμένοι.
Το θέμα για τους ενδιαφερόμενους είναι πρακτικό, η αναζήτηση μέσω ξεφυλλίσματος (ογκωδέστατων) τόμων δεν είναι είναι κι ο,τι καλύτερο.
Εύλογο το ερώτημα: Πόσο θα στοίχιζε άραγε να εξέδιδαν το ίδιο υλικό σε ψηφιακά μέσα αντί για έντυπα;
[1CD ή DVD σε σχέση με 20τόσους τόμους]
Κάτι μου λέει πως θα συνέφερε όλες τις πλευρές...

----------


## prodromosfan

> Τυπικά (βάσει των υποχρεώσεων τους) είναι καλυμμένοι.
> Το θέμα για τους ενδιαφερόμενους είναι πρακτικό, η αναζήτηση μέσω ξεφυλλίσματος (ογκωδέστατων) τόμων δεν είναι είναι κι ο,τι καλύτερο.
> Εύλογο το ερώτημα: Πόσο θα στοίχιζε άραγε να εξέδιδαν το ίδιο υλικό σε ψηφιακά μέσα αντί για έντυπα;
> [1CD ή DVD σε σχέση με 20τόσους τόμους]
> Κάτι μου λέει πως θα συνέφερε όλες τις πλευρές...


μιλαμε για αναπτυξη εφαρμογης και οχι για ενα cd που θα ειχε ενα excel αρχειο ΧGB αρα πολυ μεγαλύτερο κόστος απο το εντυπο. :Wink:

----------


## Johnix

Pdf λεγεται και εχει και αντιστροφη ευρεση.

----------


## knowlton

Και σε .xls και σε .pdf αρχείο μπορούν ν' αναζητηθούν στοιχεία ονομάτων κι αριθμών. Το θέμα που τίθεται αν αυτό το αρχείο είναι προσβάσιμο στον καθένα, είναι ότι δεν έχουν λόγο ύπαρξης οι υπηρεσίες καταλόγου με τα πενταψήφια.

Σε μια ευνομούμενη πολιτεία, οι πρακτικές δημοσιοποίησης αυτών των στοιχείων είναι εκ των ουκ άνευ, αλλά η ελληνική πολιτεία δεν είναι μια απ' αυτές.

----------


## oxyd

20 τόμοι τυπωμένου καταλόγου; Και τίποτα ακόμα όσον αφορά online υπηρεσία; Το μεν έγινε για νομικούς λόγους ώστε να είναι καλυμμένοι από την υποχρέωσή τους σαν ΟΤΕ να παρέχουν ενοποιημένο κατάλογο και το δε γίνεται για το χρήμα. Υπάρχει πολύ χρήμα στις υπηρεσίες τύπου 118## για να τα δίνουν έτσι τσαμπέ online.

----------

